# gnome-extra/deskbar-applet-2.32.0 compile fail

## GoodOldLoki

Hallo an alle,

Ich versuche seit gestern Gnome2 zu installieren, um dann auf Gnome3 upzugraden.

Mein Gentoo ist frisch installiert, bricht bei der Installation von Gnome beim vorletzten Paket

(gnome-extra/deskbar-applet-2.32.0) mit folgendem Fehler ab.

```
In file included from ./evolution.h:5:0,

                 from _evolutionmodule.c:10:

/usr/include/glib-2.0/glib/gtypes.h:28:2: Fehler: #error "Only <glib.h> can be included directly."
```

Mein System ist ein AMD64X2, das System 64bit,

USE-Flags sind per Profil gesetzt (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/gnome), in der make.conf ist zusätzlich noch

USE="mmx sse sse2 -qt4 -kde" gesetzt.

 Hier  gibt es einen Lösungsvorschlag,

aber da steige ich nicht durch.

Gibt es irgendwo eine gute Anleitung, wie genau man das ebuild patchen kann?

Oder gibt es eine andere Lösung?

Hier die Ausgabe von emerge --info, vielleicht hilft es ja weiter:

```

Portage 2.1.11.9 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.5.4, glibc-2.15-r2, 3.4.9-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.4.9-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_II_X2_255_Processor-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 18 Oct 2012 06:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.9

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.27.1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.8.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.4

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r3

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.4-r2 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r2

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe -msse3"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe -msse3"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch parse-eapi-ebuild-head protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync9.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli colord consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gnome gnome-keyring gnome-online-accounts gpm gstreamer gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib nautilus ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pppd pulseaudio qt3support readline sdl session socialweb spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="de" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2 python2_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON 
```

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

 *GoodOldLoki wrote:*   

> Ich versuche seit gestern Gnome2 zu installieren, um dann auf Gnome3 upzugraden.
> 
> Mein Gentoo ist frisch installiert, bricht bei der Installation von Gnome beim vorletzten Paket
> 
> (gnome-extra/deskbar-applet-2.32.0) mit folgendem Fehler ab.
> ...

  Hm sorry der nachfrage, aber was für ein Sinn hat es erst Gnome2 zu installieren, wenn du eigentlich Gnome3 installieren möchtest?

Wenn ich das richtig sehe würde =deskbar-applet-2.32.0 bei der Gnome3 Installation eh entfernt werden, da es nicht mit Gnome3 kompatibel ist.

Also prüfe am besten ob du gnome-extra/deskbar-applet-2.32.0 wirklich brauchst.

----------

## GoodOldLoki

Ich habe mich diesem  HowTo gerichtet,

da steht drin, dass es eine funktionierende Gnome2-Installation voraussetzt.

Oder gibt es noch ein besseres HowTo?

Würde es funktionieren, einfach das Paket gnome aus testing per keyword zu demaskieren

und mit --autounmask-write zu installieren?

----------

